# Hornady Lever evolution ammo?



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone used this ammo? What kind of result's??


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Shot a nice Nebraska Whitetail Doe with it, tore her lungs & heart apart. I have not done too much range shooting with it yet, but my first box gave me consistently tight groups, 1 1/2 at 100 right before I went out to hunt.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

What caliber were you shooting?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

30-30. I have the luxury of living within 25 miles of the factory, & I know some of the guys there. They make a quality product at a great facility. Give em a try!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you happen to know if you can purchase the bullet's for re-loading? I went to the Hornady site and can't find any information.. I'm looking to re-load 30-30


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in replying!
I do not know about the availability for reloading bullets & supplies. I will try to find out for you though & report back here.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm hearing that they intend to release the components to the reloading market soon, but not yet.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally found some factory ammo at Sportsmans. I talked to a guy at the gun counter and he told me the components should be out soon. Thanks for your help


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Found some more info. I hope they up there production.  http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=417


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

The new calibers they are offering in LEVERevolution this year will probably slow that time frame down some too. .32 Win. Spec., .357 Magnum, and .44 Magnum are supposed to be hitting shelves very soon.


----------

